# Chrome Door Sillplates



## cowgirltj06 (May 10, 2012)

I had these chrome door sillplates installed and thought i'd show ya'll in case you were considering them! Thoughts?


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

I think they look nice. I've been considering a set for my car as well. Did you get them thru your dealer, or were they aftermarket? Also, do you know what's involved in installing them?


----------



## cowgirltj06 (May 10, 2012)

Yes, they were dealer installed. I think I would have preferred the illuminated ones, but these are still nice and will help prevent scratches.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Why are the backs so small lol

I need door speaker plates. Not sure if i'm in a hurry or I just hate my speaker sound but I always kick it getting out.

Look clean though


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

how much ? i think it's expensive


----------



## cowgirltj06 (May 10, 2012)

These I got for free, but only because I negotiated them in during the car buying process. I believe the chevy website says these are $130, and the illuminated ones are something ridiculous like $500ish. 

Mick- I too think the back ones are really small lol. I have short legs (I'm 5'1) so i don't kick the speaker, but I do use my foot to help open the door lol.


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the post! They look great! I have been debating on which door sill plates to install in my cruze and I think I'm going to purchase these.
Amazon.com: 4 Door Stainless Steel Sill Scuff Plate Chevrolet Chevy Cruze 2011 2012 11 New: Everything Else
Where in Iowa are you from? I live near Dubuque.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

mknight said:


> Thanks for the post! They look great! I have been debating on which door sill plates to install in my cruze and I think I'm going to purchase these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might wanna shop around... a couple of sellers with the same for less. Just saying...
Cruze Sill Plates | eBay


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I definitely did not see those when I was searching before.


----------

